# Has Anyone used Kavio's Re-labeling Service?



## roso (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone used Kavio's re-labeling service? I'm curious how it turned out.


----------



## hanan24 (May 25, 2011)

I google some sites for T-shirt labeling they do it for 50 cent for one t-shirt


----------

